# Wing mirror on Bessacarr 765. Which to buy?



## Dikko (Nov 23, 2005)

I have tried a normal Ducato wing mirror to replace that which 'white van man' broke and the set to it is at the wrong angle by about 10degrees.
Other than re-engineering it is there a correct or special one I should buy instead?


----------



## Dikko (Nov 23, 2005)

It may have been the fact that it was a pattern part that let itself down, so had to re-groove another set to it so I could look down the vehicle rather than the shops going by....

Buy Fiat part to remove work problem...


----------

